# More leo genetics questions!



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Hi there, could anyone tell me the possible outcome of:

Enigma (M)x Super Snow(F)

and

Enigma (M)x RAPTOR(F)

Thanks all,

Bryan


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Enigma X Super snow = 

50%Mack snow Enigma.
&
50%Mack snow.


Enigma X Talbino eclipse patternless striped(RAPTOR) = 

50%Enigma HET Talbino & eclipse.Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
&
50%Normal Banded/aberrant HET Talbino & eclipse.Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

gazz said:


> Enigma X Super snow =
> 
> 50%Mack snow Enigma.
> &
> 50%Mack snow.


am i right thinking if i get a snow enigma to breed with my super snow i will get 

50% snow enigma and 50% super snow

and if i bred the same male to a super snow albino would i get the smae but they would all be het tremper albino


----------



## lanu (Jan 23, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> am i right thinking if i get a snow enigma to breed with my super snow i will get
> 
> 50% snow enigma and 50% super snow
> 
> and if i bred the same male to a super snow albino would i get the smae but they would all be het tremper albino


 
This will only work if your enigma is a super snow. If its just a snow enigma you'll get 25% Enigma Super Snow, 25% Snow Enigma, 25% Super Snow and 25% bog standard mack snow. If its already a super snow enigma you'll get 50:50 Enigma super snows and super snows.... Nice.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> am i right thinking if i get a snow enigma to breed with my super snow i will get
> 
> 50% snow enigma and 50% super snow
> 
> and if i bred the same male to a super snow albino would i get the smae but they would all be het tremper albino


Mack snow enigma X Super snow =.

25%Super snow enigma.
25%Super snow.
25%Mack snow enigma.
25%Mack snow.
-
Mack snow enigma X Talbino super snow =.

25%Super snow enigma HET Talbino.
25%Super snow HET Talbino.
25%Mack snow enigma HET Talbino.
25%Mack snow HET Talbino
-
Super snow enigma X super snow =.

50%Super snow enigma.
50%Super snow.


----------

